# HGH Dosage recommendations?



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey guys, so I have 24 vials of 12 IU so 240 total. My question is that since I just bumped it up to 4 iu, what should I continue running it at to make it last the longest and still be good at the same time


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 15, 2018)

Running what??????


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 15, 2018)

Maybe its a guessing game.  I love games....   24 vials of.......   hmmmm  Urine, hcg, I will take gh for the win.


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 15, 2018)

Shit my bad, hgh


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2018)

4iu is a pretty typical dose. 

What are you looking for from GH?


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 15, 2018)

Basically just a body recomp, some fat loss and a little muscle gain tbh


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2018)

Sloppychauncy said:


> Basically just a body recomp, some fat loss and a little muscle gain tbh



Well at 4iu you won't see much for muscle gain. Fat loss will come around a bit later at that dose.

I don't know where you are at in terms of experience but if you have some years under your belt and aren't an illiterate fuktard look into insulin. When used with growth hormone it is a much better tool.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2018)

I would add that you shouldn't underestimate the recovery you gain from 4iu though.


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 15, 2018)

I’ve been using shit for some years now, just not growth hormone and ya I’m running slin too but is there a certain way I should run it with hgh or?


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 15, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would add that you shouldn't underestimate the recovery you gain from 4iu though.



Awesome, I work out almost every day anyway—so this would just make that that much better?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2018)

Sloppychauncy said:


> I’ve been using shit for some years now, just not growth hormone and ya I’m running slin too but is there a certain way I should run it with hgh or?



For future posts make sure you let us know what you are taking. Everything 

How are you using the slin now?


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 15, 2018)

Ok my bad, I’m still getting used to all this (posting online about it) and 3 iu pre wo, followed by ~30g carbs and usually as much protein as I can do at the moment.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2018)

Sloppychauncy said:


> Ok my bad, I’m still getting used to all this (posting online about it) and 3 iu pre wo, followed by ~30g carbs and usually as much protein as I can do at the moment.



Damn just 3? Bump that shit up. Probably don't need more than 10iu. Just add an iu each day along with 8 to 10 carbs per iu.

My favorite for training was to mix orange Gatorade with vanilla whey. Ice cold. It's like an orange creamsicle 

If doing that much slin and going to the gym sketches you out at all then just try it post workout. Once you see how you react and get the timing down go to post.

You are using humalog?


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 15, 2018)

Im confused.  Maybe I missed it.  What are you taking pre WO?  hgh or slin?  As POB said if its slin, I would start at 6 and make sure you follow his recommended carb intake.  I didn't like doing it pre so I switched to post and went up to 10.  I had very low fat in my meal with an 1 1/2 hour of workout also.  

If you are going gh, I would do 2iu when you wake up and 2iu right before you hit the bed.


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 15, 2018)

Novalin r, and ya only 3 cuz the Gatorade powder I mix it with only has like 25g carbs and I mix that with my creatine and bcaa


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 15, 2018)

Sloppychauncy said:


> Novalin r, and ya only 3 cuz the Gatorade powder I mix it with only has like 25g carbs and I mix that with my creatine and bcaa



drop the bcaa

it was a good 7/8yrs i spent on those.....waste

Id do 5-8iu's of slin with 4iu gh.  

Split the GH morning/night too


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2018)

Sloppychauncy said:


> Novalin r, and ya only 3 cuz the Gatorade powder I mix it with only has like 25g carbs and I mix that with my creatine and bcaa



**** the r get some log. Fast acting is the only way to go imo.


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 15, 2018)

Does Walmart sell the log though? I didn’t know if they did or not so that’s why I’m using the r


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 15, 2018)

The amount of GH depends on what your looking to achieve and the quality of your GH. 
For fat loss. 2-4 iu's should do. 
I ran 2 ius of one brand, 1 iu at night and 1 iu in the am and got significant results. 
Had to run 4 iu's of another brand, 2iu in the am and 2 in the PM with not as good results. 
Trial and error. Besides every one reacts different so it's hard to get an accurate dosage from others. But those are good baselines. I felt splitting the dosages in the am and PM yielded the best results.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 16, 2018)

This thread is harder to read than chinese


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2018)

Sloppychauncy said:


> Does Walmart sell the log though? I didn’t know if they did or not so that’s why I’m using the r



Yeah no need a script for log. Alright will have to use r if you can't get log. Just make sure you know where your peaks are and keep notes on what you are doing.


----------



## Sloppychauncy (Aug 16, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> This thread is harder to read than chinese



Ya if you’re illiterate...


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 16, 2018)

Sloppychauncy said:


> Ya if you’re illiterate...



ooow burrrned


----------

